# 3T Doric LTD Seatpost?



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

has anyone ridden one? quality of seatpost? how it rides?

i am 185 lbs and i am assuming this seatpost will handle my heavy a....s.

i know it has a zero setback and that is ok with my set up.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

I have a team on an R3-SL and it's a seatpost. As long as they do their job and stay out of the way I'm happy.

The LTDs are still a few weeks out on delivery to the importer (who is literally 4 miles from me).

Starnut


----------



## miteemike3 (Jun 1, 2007)

I was just looking at that exact seatpost the other day. It seems to be a pretty well made seatpost with good adjustment and is lightweight. I didn't try one and haven't really found many reviews on them but for the price they're charging for it, it had better be better than my Thomson Masterpiece (not likely).


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

veloci1 said:


> has anyone ridden one? quality of seatpost? how it rides?
> 
> i am 185 lbs and i am assuming this seatpost will handle my heavy a....s.
> 
> i know it has a zero setback and that is ok with my set up.


The TEAM model didn't fair that well when tested by Cyclingnews http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2008/reviews/3T_Doric_Team08, not sure if the LTD would be any better in the negative areas that were found in the TEAM ("Cons: Frustratingly complicated saddle installation, limited fore-aft and tilt adjustment range, head looks clunky", probably the same problems just a bit lighter).


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

If the setback works maybe waiting till their Palladio seatpost hits the shelves would work. It sounds a little strange in its function but it won a design award.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

here is the link to the detail of the new seatpost. Expensive!

http://www.thenew3t.com/files/en/News- PALLADIO seatpost.pdf


----------

